# KitchenAid 5KES100



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Evening all,

My sister has seen one of these machines - Kitchen Aid 5KES100 http://tinyurl.com/c7cpsba - second hand for cheap and asked my advice. I've never heard of it and don't know what to make of it to be honest. The fact that it's Kitchen Aid and called "artisan espresso machine" make me think it's going to be shit, but then it's £600 odd new, dual boiler and got pressure guages. But then has a panarello arm on the steam wand! Can't tell if it's a pressurised basket or not.

Any experience/advice that I can pass on would be appreciated.

Ta


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Its a rebadged Gaggia Baby Twin. If I remember right it has some sort of pressure gauge so you know when it's up to temperature?

Internals are the same as you'd expect from a gaggia though. Can't remember if it has a 3 way valve. Maybe someone else can.

PF is gaggia standard so you can always stick a non pressurised basket in if it doesn't come with one.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

It sounds good in theory and looks nice, but it has a terrible reputation for reliability. Check out the feedback on Amazon. It's certainly based on Gaggia parts but it's a bit more than 'redbadged'.


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Hi folks, 1st post from a forum noob.. I've got one of these very machines and have signed up to find more info on repairs.

Considering I bought it used (bloomin' Ebay :-D ) so inheriting the previous owner's problems, and have run it for a year and a half with no major probs until now I'm well pleased. Mine is just coming up to 8 years old judging by the component labels inside.

Replaced the cracked water tank and one missing basket on purchase, and pretty quickly worked out that the main boiler temperature gauge needle drops off if you rattle it while moving (easy fix).

Rightyho, off in search of more specific topics covering leaking OPV.. anybody got any pointers?


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I used one for just over 2 years before it went wrong, sent it back and eventually got sent a new machine, but I had bought a new machine while waiting for it to

be sorted.


----------



## macca16 (Oct 25, 2013)

For anyone else out there who might be wondering the kitchenaid does not come with a pressurised basket. At least mine didn't.

I had had to google around a bit as I'd never come across a pressurised filter before so didn't know what they were initially. Even my old Krupps had a non pressurised basket.


----------

